# My Heartbreaking Day!



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Arrived home from work today. First thing was to feed the cats, but Louis (my Abyssinian) was nowhere to be seen. I went in search of him, looking everywhere. To my horror, I eventually found him in one of the guest bedrooms, hiding in a corner, with his face smashed beyond recognition! I was in complete panic, I couldn't find my phone and when I did, I could hardly make the call! 

I have house guests at the moment and they hadn't realised the state he was in. They cant remember which cat is which, or when they last saw him. The journey to the vets took 3 hours!!!!!!!! Despite only being 12 miles away, the main road to the vets was closed due to road works. I had to turn around and drive back the opposite way to get on the motorway and go the long way round. Guess what? The exit I needed to take off the motorway was also closed, and my sat nav was just going bonkers, taking me round and round in circles, back onto the same stretch of motorway that was closed. I was literally in tears, frantic, and listening to the cries of my poor cat was almost too much to bear. He had been so long in his carrier, that he was sat in about half an inch of urine.

My poor boy is having an operation as I type to repair his broken jaw with wire and he will need feeding through a tube in his nose until he is able to eat again. I am absolutely devastated.

My lovely next door neighbours sold up a couple of weeks ago, and the new owners have made it clear they are cat haters! Louis used to frequent their garden to see the old neighbours. The first day the new neighbours moved in, they erected chicken wire across the fencing and bamboo screening. Then I saw them throwing stones at Louis. The vet says the injuries are consistent with either a kick or a whack with a large heavy bar/wood. I really don't know what to think.

Im praying my boy will be ok.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Ang, I'm so sorry to hear this has happened to Louis  I'm hoping and praying that he will be ok. 

i can understand how devastated, upset and concerned you must be. How anyone could do this is beyond me  

Sending a ton of positive and healing vibes for Louis. 

Thinking of you both, sending love and hugs xx xx

Please let us know when you get some news.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness, how awful! So sorry Ang. Sending loads of healing vibes for poor Louis xxx

(years ago one of my cats was run over and broke his jaw. Had it wired up for 6 weeks and we syringe fed him all that time - just sharing to give you hope) xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Omg Ang thats horrific 

What absolutely vile people to have next door but i suspect unless someone actually saw one of them do it theres very little the police could do

I would be tempted to report them to the rspca for throwing stones etc (if theyre good in your area)

Its very difficult when people move and new neighbours may not be quite as happy for cats to go into their garden/house - Archie often went into next doors house for a snooze and it took a long time and it was a hard lesson when he realised the new people werent as happy to have him

Is there any way you can cat proof your garden at your side to keep them safe from now on?

Wishing louis a speedy recovery & please give him a gentle cuddle fro me


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh heavens, poor poor Louis and poor you. I am so very sorry. I do hope with all my heart he will be alright. Sending you a hug and healing thoughts for your dear boy xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

What a horrendous experience. I'm so sorry for you and sad for poor Louis. I can understand that some people don't like cats, but there is never any excuse for cruelty, even if it was stone throwing rather than the jaw injury. Sending healing vibes and big hugs x


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

How can anyone do that to another living being?! Poor Louis didn't deserve it, and I can't imagine the stress you must be under Ang. Big hugs.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh lord Ang, I'm so sorry I can't imagine what a nightmare that was yesterday, I hope and pray that Louis will recover from this ordeal... can't bring myself to say what I think of the neighbours and in your position what to do next


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That is absolutely awfull poor Louis. Praying that he will be ok have you called the police? Lots of positive and healing vibes for Louis 

Viv xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG what is wrong with people...your poor cat.
You must be going through hell...hope Louis makes a speedy recovery...bless his little heart. X


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wishing poor Louis a speedy recovery. I would report intentional harm to him to the police - not accusing and not expecting a conviction but you don't know what patterns of behaviour are following these people from their old home or may start now they are here and recording them all will help. 

Then concentrate on getting him well and keeping him (and your others?) safe.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh goodness, how horrific for you & your poor boy. I can't comprehend that anyone could do that to a living being. Truck loads of positive vibes coming your way x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh god Ang, I am so sorry this has happened to your boy, how anyone could do that to an animal is beyond me. Hoping and praying Louis will be ok. J&B send healing purrs xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh my god what vile, revolting people they must be to carry out such a forceful attack on an innocent creature.
Praying for a swift and complete recovery for your darling boy.
I am struggling with what to suggest going forwards though...cat proofing for you, leafletting the local neighbourhood so that other cat owners know what has happened and definitely reporting to Police and RSPCA


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness how horrific. I am so sorry this has happened 

Sending healing vibes to Louis xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! How horrible! I hope poor Louis will be okay and that you have called the police - if your new neighbours have done this something needs to be done before they do anything worse. I would seriously consider cat proofing/cat run in the garden too.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

I just don't understand how people can do this, just because they don't like cats doesn't mean they have any right to hurt someone's pet!!
Hope he feels well soon


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this ... people can be so cruel ... hope kitty makes a full recovery x


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

That's horrific, praying Louis makes a speedy recovery and with no lasting effects (physical or otherwise). As for your neighbours - well there are no words. I would love to smash their faces in and see how they like it. It looks like cat-proofing your garden is your best bet, although I doubt Louis would be in too much of a hurry to go back there if that is indeed what happened.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whoever has done this is absolute pure evil.

I am utterly devastated for you and for Louis and I pray with my whole heart that the operation is a success and that he has no lasting damage either physically or mentally.

These people cannot be allowed to get away with what they have done.

Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

This is awful.....how cruel  thinking of you and hoping Louis makes a speedy recovery. Hoping whoever did this gets what they deserve! Vile people


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh No.Bas***ds.I hope they git hit by a bus whoever did this.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so sorry, this brought a tear to my eye  I am hoping Louis is OK and makes a full recovery.

I hope those b********** get such bad karma, it makes me sick to my stomach how anyone could do this! Vile human beings.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so so sorry to hear this, people are just vile! I hope little Louis makes a speedy recovery


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Just appalling. Poor Louis


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Your poor boy  that is truly awful. I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Ang that's terrible news poor Louis! I hope you find the scumbags that did this to him! You must devastated as well as angry please let us know how his surgery goes. Sending healing vibes and evil thoughts to the people that did this to him. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Ang, this absolutely terrible. I am so shocked and sorry. Sending you the strength you're going to need to get through this and a lot of healing vibes to Louis. As for the unspeakable pieces of S***e who are responsible his injuries, words fail me, but right now they aren't the priority. Will check back later for updates... xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending lots of healing vibes to poor Louis,hope he recovers well from these horrible injuries 
If your neighbours are to blame I hope they rot in hell .


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Words fail me but I hope his operation goes to plan and he has a good recovery . Sending out the strength to cope with all of it .
On a side note I would be round there wearing some sort of microphone and an innocent look asking if they have any idea what could have happened to your cat just incase they saw anything or anyone untoward in the area. 
Your friends must be devastated too . Xxxxxxx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

What an awful thing to happen, and a terrible shock. I hope that the operation goes smoothly and he makes a speedy recover.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

OMG this sounds absolutely awful. I really hope the operation goes well and he gets better soon. Your poor boy.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I've kept thinking about this all day and have been getting angrier and angrier. I know the priority right now is making sure Louis gets well but I agree with @buffie - whoever did this deserves to rot

Any news on the wee man? xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

words fail me also Ang, that there are people in the world capeable of actions like these is beyond comprehension. Sending healing vibes for Louis and supportive hugs to you at this very worrying and stressful time xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

OMG , reading this has made me feel sick.

Sending huge hugs to you Ang2 and healing vibes for Louis.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Poor Louis, get well buddy. 

Pathetic neighbours there. Makes you want to go and smash their windows or something. Don't, but they'd deserve it.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

What a nightmare of a day, you must have been frantic stuck on traffic with your poor cat like that. I really feel for you. Hope the op goes well and your little angel makes a speedy physical and emotional recovery. 

I don't even want to comment on the suspects because I'll get too sweary and angry. 

Sending lots of thoughts your way.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh Ang - how dreadful! Your poor little boy. It doesn't bear thinking about how much pain and fear he has suffered. And how terrible for you too, not just to have seen him suffering but to feel so powerless in the face of this wanton brutality.

I hope that karma doesn't wait too long to catch up with them. Praying for Louis' full recovery.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

that is just pure evil how do people do things like this to animals I just don't understand , hope everything goes ok with the operation and Louis has a speedy recovery , xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

There are some horrible people in this world to do that to your poor little cat Ang.
Wishing Louis a safe operation and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you all for such kind words, which means so much. I have just returned from the vets. Louis is stable but very very poorly. They did not operate in the night because the vet wanted to treat him for shock and dehydration. They are doing the op this afternoon and I have to ring after 4.30pm for news. Total cost in the region of £1,700 - but worth every penny to get my baby well.

I haven't managed to tackle the neighbours yet, because I feel physically and emotionally drained. Ive only had a couple of hours sleep, and my head is all over the place. Ive just put the blood stained bedding into the washing machine and had a little weep. Im not often lost for words, but they fail me today! Vet has ruled out a car accident because there are no other injuries that you would expect with this kind of impact.

Cat proofing the garden may now be inevitable. I bought this house because it ticked all the boxes for the cats - quiet cul=de-sac and the back faces open countryside for miles and miles. A cats heaven. My dreams have been crushed.

Will update when I can x


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

How anyone could do something like that to a living creature is beyond me. Poor Louis. Praying for a speedy recovery.xx


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Ang2 feel so bad for you right now, he's in the best place for now, try and get some rest you must be emotionally drained. I shall pop back later on and hopefully you will have received a bit of good news about poor Louis recovery . Thought are with you xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ang2 said:


> Thank you all for such kind words, which means so much. I have just returned from the vets. Louis is stable but very very poorly. They did not operate in the night because the vet wanted to treat him for shock and dehydration. They are doing the op this afternoon and I have to ring after 4.30pm for news. Total cost in the region of £1,700 - but worth every penny to get my baby well.
> 
> I haven't managed to tackled the neighbours yet, because I feel physically and emotionally drained. Ive only had a couple of hours sleep, and my head is all over the place.* Ive just put the blood stained bedding into the washing machine and had a little weep. Im not often lost for words, but they fail me today! *Vet has ruled out a car accident because there are no other injuries that you would expect with this kind of impact.
> 
> ...


This is so sad and I must admit, I shed a tear for you both.

I feel for you so much and have been thinking about you and Louis all day. I will be thinking about Louis this afternoon and I hope all goes well. xxx


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

If I ever came face to face with anyone who had done something like this I would not be held responsible for my actions. This has really saddened me, how could any human being do this to an innocent animal who is someones beloved pet? I can't repeat on here what I'd like to do to them.

I really, really hope he will be OK. My heart goes out to you both xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

OMG how awful for you, and poor louis, hope evrything goes well with the op. and that Louis makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Ang, thank you for the update. I pressed 'like' to acknowledge your words, rather than like them iykwim. 

I think an awful lot of us are thinking/praying for you and little Louis right now. The situation beggars belief. Agree that it's probably best not to tackle or question the neighbours directly right now as there are better uses for your energies atm, but it might be worth taking writing down everything that has happened/is happening, together with photos of Louis's injuries just in case they're needed. 

I do think it is important to contact the police and post on any local/community websites to warn people of the dangers. You might even post a picture of your poor battered puss with the warning - there is absolutely nothing that stirs people up more than animal cruelty, a picture tells a thousand words and there's just a chance that the cruel f****r who did this might have told other people who won't keep quiet when confronted with the outcome of their actions...

Sending gentle hugs and positive vibes

xx


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Shocked, horrified and truly saddened by the thought that someone could do this. I can't imagine how stressed and anxious you must be. We're all rooting for Louis.

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

OMG Ang I'm so sorry poor little Louis - praying he will be on the mend asap - like to get my hands on whoever did this I can tell you just give me a baseball bat and lock them in a room with me! Cat proofing the garden sounds like a great idea hun. I agree take pictures of Louis just in case you can ever use them as evidence of what the evil f+++++++s did to him. Healing vibes coming by the bucket load to both of you right now. X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Try and record any conversations with those neighbours, most mobiles have an app to do it easily....just in case they admit to the attack


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you for the update, I have been thinking of you & Louis all day, I'm so shocked & saddened that somebody has intentionally done this to your baby . I agree in not tackling the neighbours yet, wait for things to be more stable & you are in a better state of mind to deal with it. Praying for good news later x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

We could all feel your pain in your first post and that horrendous journey must have made things so much worse for you .To think that anyone could do such a thing is just beyond me.
One of our cats Rigsby was clipped by a car(he was an indoor cat apart from a walk into nex t doors garden every morning) and his jaw was shattered ,he was operated on at a specialist hospital where he stayed for 10 days.
He recovered very quickly and I am hoping and praying that Louis will do the same.
We are all here for you.
HUGS for you both
Maureen


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

This is just too awful to contemplate. Wishing Louis a speedy recovery.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I have been thinking of you both all day, thanks for the update x


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

You need some rest to preserve your strength for now. Once Louis is out of the woods you can tackle the neighbours. 

Fingers crossed the op goes well.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just thinking about what happened to Louis makes me feel sick and I can't find words for anyone who did this to him. I so hope that he will be OK and feeling better once he's been treated. I know you can't stop worrying. I wonder if the police would speak to your neighbours rather than you having to do it and upsetting yourself more. Sending both you and Louis a big hug.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness - poor Louis and poor you!!! What a bunch of evil twunts your new neighbours are. I'd be having a quiet, yet stern, word with them. Just a "I'm letting you know this has happened, I don't yet know who has done it, it has been reported to the police so they have it on file and god help the perpitrators when they are found" kind of word.....

I'd also be tempted to put a web-cam in an upstairs bedroom which looks (discreetly) down into their garden for future reference of bad behaviour.

Hope Louis gets through the op ok - awaiting your update. xxx


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Very best healing vibes for poor Louis & hugs for you. Thank heavens he made it home so you could care for him!
I can't say what I'd like to do to your neighbours  but they wouldn't enjoy it! Cat haters or not there is no excuse for such cruelty :Rage
I'd keep the others indoors if pos til you can get your garden catproofed & do call the police who may give them a warning at least.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update...hope Louis gets well soon.
Have to say, if it was my cat it happened to I would take a picture of his injuries and make up some posters warning others in your road what had happened and put them up on the lampposts...that way it would shame the b*****ds who did this.
If your cat is left to roam free after he comes home they may try antifreeze next....scum need exterminating....cat proof garden is the only way to feel he's safe. X


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Given that the vet is fairly confident about the cause, I personally wouldn't go to the neighbours, I'd go to the police.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Have you contacted the local press. It might be worth doing - you know how they love a human interest story and it might scare the bejesus out of whoever did it when they know that it was obvious how the injuries occurred.

I would also let the police know. It may sound crazy, but people who do this sort of thing to an animal are often the sort of people who wouldn't hesitate to do this to a human - everyone knows the evidence of how some serial killers start. Animal cruelty is taken more seriously now, not just for that reason but also as we develop as a culture/community

I hope you can get some resolution, it's bad enough knowing that this happened once, but knowing that whoever did it is still out there, walking around as if they haven't just done something so disgustingly vile, is almost too much to contemplate.

Human beings disappoint me on a daily basis

Hugs to you and Louis


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

The only update is that Louis is still in theatre, and I have to ring back at 6.30pm. The wait is killing me! Thanks for all the support x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

((()))


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Hun I'm sure the vet will fix him well! Bless poor Louis wouldn't I like to get my hands on the evil scumbag that inflicted this on him. Huge hugs. xxx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my god! This makes me genuinely so so angry. How dare anyone do this to your poor cat - I could cry! Thank god you found him. I hope whoever did this is found and prosecuted. I could swear!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just home from work and checking in. Thanks for posting updates and me and boys are sending massive hugs. Have everything crossed that surgery goes well.
When you are ready definitely report to the police. Also, do you have a local facebook page for your town? As someone else mentioned it might be worth posting photos and a message on there. I hope karma hurries up and the evil scum rot in hell xxx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and louis xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update Ang, you and Louis have been in my thoughts. 

Keeping everything crossed that all well well with Louis's surgery. Topping up those vibes for your boy xxx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Hope everything goes ok for Louis.
There are some nasty people about and I fully believe in Karma.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Rooting for you @Ang2 and Louis all the way, at least he's being seen to now although you must be a bundle of nerves. Do your other neighbours have cats? I would be printing flyers with what happened and posting them through letterboxes to warn other people of what might happen to their cat if they are unlucky enough to venture in to this neighbour's garden.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wishing lots of love to you both. It is absolutely disgraceful that someone could do something like that to a poor defenceless animal. Unfortunately some people just don't care, there seem to be increasing acts of cruelty towards animals and it is absolutely heartbreaking.
I would definately report it to the police (I have had to do the same recent due to some incidents by our neighbours) as they can keep a log if anything else happens as well or they may already have a file on them.
Hoping for a speedy recovery, hugs to you x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so glad that Louis is now stable enough to operate and hoping all goes really well for him. Stay strong. xxx


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Hoping your boy recovers well and fully. Gentle hugs to him and you! 

I cannot find the right words for your neighbours ... I think you have to report your suspicions, in case other cats go there too


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

This has reduced me to tears :-( what is wrong with people ! :-( I am so so very sorry. Get well soon Louis xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Latest update is that surgery went well. Louis has had his jaws wired and lost several teeth. Im going to visit shortly - cant wait to see him. In his 11 years, he's never been away from home. He must be so scared, poor baby. 

Will update again when I can. Hugs to everyone for the amazing support x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank goodness he got through the surgery okay.
Now please get well soon Louis.xx


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

silvi said:


> Thank goodness he got through the surgery okay.
> Now please get well soon Louis.xx


Just what I'm thinking :Happy he'll be soooo pleased to see you if a bit groggy. Gentle kisses for your little chap xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Give Louis a big gentle hug from everyone at Moggy Towers. We all wish him a quick, safe & speedy recovery. xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Will be thinking of you and poor Louis. Cannot comprehend what drives people to be so evil. Poor little soul, he must have been terrifed, and in so much pain.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

How horrific poor Louie!! This is just pure evil. The people that have done this to your poor cat must be made aware that this is not acceptable. The police need to investigate this and whoever is responsible punished.

Glad Louie made it through thr surgery, bless him 
This is just heartbreaking x


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry this has happened but glad to hear his surgery went well. anyone who could do that is scum. Thank God he found his way home.

I agree with whoever suggested CCTV. Do ask around when you're up to it, you never know, someone might have seen something.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ang2 - I am so sorry I'm only just catching up with your thread, having been out all day. I am so upset for you hun, and for poor Louie, bless the dear boy.

It's such a terrible thing for anyone to do to a cat, it beggars belief. My first thought was he must have been hit by a car. 25 yrs ago one of my previous cats was clipped by a car in the lane and suffered a broken jaw and face injuries. He had no other injuries, but his claws were shredded, which gave the clue to the vet as to the cause. Luckily my cat made a good recovery, which I pray with all my heart that Louie will too.

If you do feel your neighbour is to blame for this outrage, I would not go and speak to him on your own. Someone who does something so vile to a harmless cat is going to be a very nasty piece of work. Please take care to protect yourself and your pets from this evil person! 

I am so sad for you that the safe environment you chose especially because it was so perfect for your cats has been spoiled by the behaviour of a vile scumbag. I am so sorry Ang.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again for updating us Ang, I'm so pleased that the surgery went well for Louis 

Gentle hugs and kisses for Louis and here's to a speedy recovery for your little man xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Poor baby, lots of healing vibes and gentle purrs from Potter&Mystique


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So relieved that his surgery went well. Hoping that he will recover really quickly and be home safe very soon. Gentle kisses from the HBs xxxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I read your story during lunch break at work and tried to reply, but it would not post due to the slow wifi.
Maybe that was for the best, for my reaction was not fit for printing.
I literally cried with grief, rage and frustration.

I agree you should inform the police. Ask the vet to write down a statement as to the cause of the injuries, and do report your seeing the neighbours throwing stones at the cat. Try to find other people who have heard them make threatening remarks or seen them threaten or try to hurt him, and by all means, fit a CCTV. Do check if you are allowed to record things happening on other people's property, though, or *you* may be the one in trouble if you catch them hurting a cat within the confines of their own garden. When reporting to the police, do stress the threatening or intimidating attitude of your neighbours and state your fear about their apparent joy in harming innocent creatures, as you know that child abusers, murderers and serial killers often starting out as animal abusers.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so pleased her made it through the surgery, I can't imagine what you must be going through, as others have said you should defiantly report this to the police. Gentle nose bumps for Louis & a big hug to you x


----------



## Livy (Jul 22, 2015)

Dear Ang,

I am so saddened and angered by what has happened to poor Louis. It's good to hear he made it through surgery and I hope that he recovers well.

As others have suggested, I think it's a really good idea to report this to the police and get the vets to make a statement. If your neighbours indeed have done this despicable thing to Louis it might not be the first time they have mistreated (too mild a word for those shit stains on humanity) an animal. Setting up a camera and filming stuff on their property, I wouldn't do unless the police says it's okay for you to do that. 

I wish the best for both you and Louis and Olivia sends many soothing purrs.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Ang, I am pleased Louis has come through his operation, but sad at how extensive his injuries are. I have been worried all day about him. I would definitely call the police, and as others have said take pictures of him and put posters around. The next cat might not be so lucky as to get home to his owners. I think I would also get the rspca involved too. Poor Louis must of been terrified, I hope he has a speedy recovery. Please give him a gentle hug from me and a massive hug to you too. 

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm only just reading this for the first time and i'm absolutely shaking with anger. I have seen lots of acts of cruelty over the last couple of years with the rescue but this is horrendous. Thank god he came through the surgery, now you have to be strong Louis and get well soon. I agree about the local press, police, even RSPCA although in my experience they won't do anything unless you can find out who has done it first. When my Smokey was shot it was put in the press to warn others in the area, i also informed the police and they were brilliant - RSPCA on the other hand didn't want to know  
Wishing Louis all the best and thinking of you at this dreadful time xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So glad to hear Louis has come through the op safely xx

I do think in due course action should be taken to inform the police and alert other cat owners - even if it wasn't the neighbours there is someone going about in the area who has done this


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you for the update, you've been in my thoughts all day. I am so, so glad his surgery went OK! Please give him a massive hug from me.

The disgusting scumbags that did this to him need to be punished xx


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Relieved to hear Louis got through the op ok. Hope you are doing as well as you can be. Hugs xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

fluffykittie said:


> Whack their pet with a baseball bat.


Surely I'm not reading that right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

He is home!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

fluffykittie said:


> An eye for an eye. Whack their pet with a baseball bat. Or simply slash all their tyres. If someone assaulted a member of my family, it wouldn't just end there.


Horrified at the suggestion of attacking their pet. Slashing tyres isn't a good idea either, nor are other illegal acts. That's one way you can end up in really serious trouble.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

fluffykittie said:


> An eye for an eye. *Whack their pet with a baseball bat. *Or simply slash all their tyres. If someone assaulted a member of my family, it wouldn't just end there.


Pardon............?????


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> He is home!


Ohhhhh fantastic news Ang!

I'm just catching up that he's had his surgery - so pleased everything's going OK so far and keeping everything crossed he's on the mend


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soon as I arrived, they brought him to me in a side room. He was in a large wire cage. He went bonkers when he saw me. The vet was waffling on about the surgery and all I could think of was "let him out to get to me". I just opened the cage as she was talking and he jumped onto my shoulder and clung on for dear life purring. He was not going to let me go! They tried to put him back in the cage but he screamed blue murder and dug his claws into my flesh, for all he was worth. I couldn't leave him, and the vet agreed he had to come home with me. My friend had driven, so I cuddled him in the back of the car all the way home, and he nestled into the niche under my chin and purred for England.

He is resting in one of the guests rooms, and I need to be with him right now. Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

YAY so pleased Louis is home. I have every faith that he can fight this and come out the otherside - it might be a long journey Ang but have faith xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> Soon as I arrived, they brought him to me in a side room. He was in a large wire cage. He went bonkers when he saw me. The vet was waffling on about the surgery and all I could think of was "let him out to get to me". I just opened the cage as she was talking and he jumped onto my shoulder and clung on for dear life purring. He was not going to let me go! They tried to put him back in the cage but he screamed blue murder and dug his claws into my flesh, for all he was worth. I couldn't leave him, and the vet agreed he had to come home with me. My friend had driven, so I cuddled him in the back of the car all the way home, and he nestled into the niche under my chin and purred for England.
> 
> He is resting in one of the guests rooms, and I need to be with him right now. Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxx


So glad he is home Ang!xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Soon as I arrived, they brought him to me in a side room. He was in a large wire cage. He went bonkers when he saw me. The vet was waffling on about the surgery and all I could think of was "let him out to get to me". I just opened the cage as she was talking and he jumped onto my shoulder and clung on for dear life purring. He was not going to let me go! They tried to put him back in the cage but he screamed blue murder and dug his claws into my flesh, for all he was worth. I couldn't leave him, and the vet agreed he had to come home with me. My friend had driven, so I cuddled him in the back of the car all the way home, and he nestled into the niche under my chin and purred for England.
> 
> He is resting in one of the guests rooms, and I need to be with him right now. Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxx


BEST news I have heard all day, give him a little cuddle from me xxxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

enjoy having Louis back 

The future, and any sort of (reasoned) response can wait until tomorrow...

or the next day


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been sitting on my hands all day. Ang2 - my thoughts are with you and Louis and I'm glad he came through the surgery well and is now home. May I suggest that at this moment, nobody knows anything. It could have been a car, or a freak accident outside, or even one of your house guests unwittingly slamming a door. This is one of the reasons I left FB recently - things being taken out of context and being repeated as if they are the truth. All we know is that one cruel individual threw a stone recently. Yes... that would upset me dreadfully too and would be enough for me to build a safe enclosure. Putting up posters could be taken for libel, taking videos of a neighbour's garden may contravene the Human Rights Act. I won't even go into the suggestion of an "eye for an eye", only to point out how far this has come. Unless you have proof, you know nothing. Don't trust the new neighbours by all means and do the sensible thing and protect your cats, but please... don't let someone else load up the gun and hand it back to you...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really pleased he's home with you. Sounds like he wasn't spending one more night at that vets! I hope he will have a quiet night and you too. Look forward to how he progresses tomorrow.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry I'm just going to close this for a minute to remove a few posts. Let me make it clear, advocating violence towards any animal is an unacceptable attitude for anyone to have and it will not be tolerated on this forum.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so pleased that Louis is now home with you Ang and I hope his recovery goes well.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ohmygoodness so pleased your little Louis man is home with his mum , healing starts here @Ang2 for you both I hope , mindless violence is jyst that ... mindless BUT never lose sight that we are mindful of you and Luis and the collective pf vibes are a clarrion call of healing love for you both . I will light a candle for Louis and you tonight xxx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

So glad Louis has been able to come home with you, keeping my fingers crossed for a straightforward recovery.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad he is home with you and looking up. Take care of him


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Just read this so sorry that you had to go through this I would certainly be reporting to the police/RSPCA they may not be able to follow through but I bet a knock on the neighbours door to see if they know anything would be enough to make them think twice about making threats. So pleased he is home and hope he is nice and comfy and recovering from his ordeal, hope you are doing ok too x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Over the moon that he's back safely in your arms. It sounded like an emotional reunion and brought tears to my eyes. I was thinking about you both all day. Hope the two of you rest well tonight x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so pleased his operation was a success. I hope they have given you plenty of pain relief to carry him through . It's been a nightmare for you . I hope beyond hope that he settles . 
With regard to the neighbours . I think informing the police of the incident and your suspicions would be wise. The police can then decide how to proceed. Xxx I hope you get some decent sleep tonight


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Soon as I arrived, they brought him to me in a side room. He was in a large wire cage. He went bonkers when he saw me. The vet was waffling on about the surgery and all I could think of was "let him out to get to me". I just opened the cage as she was talking and he jumped onto my shoulder and clung on for dear life purring. He was not going to let me go! They tried to put him back in the cage but he screamed blue murder and dug his claws into my flesh, for all he was worth. I couldn't leave him, and the vet agreed he had to come home with me. My friend had driven, so I cuddled him in the back of the car all the way home, and he nestled into the niche under my chin and purred for England.
> 
> He is resting in one of the guests rooms, and I need to be with him right now. Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxx


i have cried many tears of sadness today for Louis and Odi but reading this has made me cry tears of joy  fantastic news that Louis is home  you go spend lots of time with your little man and give him a kiss and gentle hugs from me xxx


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like he needs comforting, you guys take care.
:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So pleased to hear that Louis is home with you.


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

So happy to hear he's home, I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have only just read this thread and I am really sorry to hear about Louis. I do hope that your neighbours are not involved.
It's bad enough when they are injured through accidents but even worse if this has been done deliberately and from a neighbour too.
Sending Healing vibes and hope that you all have a good nights sleep tonight. xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so thrilled for you both that he's home, I felt sure he would be staying in tonight but it seems Louis had other ideas! Hope you have a peaceful night with your lovely boy, sending healing vibes x


----------



## fluffykittie (Jul 26, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Sorry I'm just going to close this for a minute to remove a few posts. Let me make it clear, advocating violence towards any animal is an unacceptable attitude for anyone to have and it will not be tolerated on this forum.





fluffykittie said:


> all i meant was that she shouldn't just let it go. life is too short to be a victim. if they get away with it, they'll just do it again or worse. I like animals, that's why I'm on a pet forum obviously.





lymorelynn said:


> I know passions run high with things like this but there is no actual evidence that the neighbour caused this injury and to suggest hurting their pet in return was never going to be acceptable. I can't condone any advice to take the law into your own hands - I don't like threats of violence towards other humans either. This should be a matter for the police.
> Please post what you have said here on the thread - I'm sure members will understand your feelings.
> Lynn


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I've needed tissues: so glad Louis is home where he belongs. I hope that he makes a good recovery. xx


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I've just read this thread. I'm so sorry for what you and your poor kitty went through, so glad he's home now. *hugs to you both


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Bless little Louis, his reaction to you is adorable and shows what a fighter he is. I think he is well deserving of your cuddles right now, give him some gentle head bumps from me and fellow Abys Dexter and Dino. Stay strong both of you. X


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

I hope Louis has a speedy and uneventful recovery, what I think about who did this to him is unprintable! But I hope karma was watching and will dispense justice!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just the best news that he is home. The vet must have been happy with him to let him go. I pray his recovery will be swift from now on and happy in the knowledge he is safe and comfortable with you. 

Take care Louis and Ang xxx


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm so so glad he's home. I cried when I read what happened to him and cried again at his reaction to seeing you again. 

Love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Wonderful news. Clever Louis to hold on to you so tightly.

I hope his recovery goes as well.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

GET WELL SOON LOUIS DARLING XXX


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So pleased to read Louis is home, hoping he makes a speedy recovery, sounds like he was pleased to see you.
Sending lots of get well soon, positive vibes for Louis your way.
Take care.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Arrived home from work today. First thing was to feed the cats, but Louis (my Abyssinian) was nowhere to be seen. I went in search of him, looking everywhere. To my horror, I eventually found him in one of the guest bedrooms, hiding in a corner, with his face smashed beyond recognition! I was in complete panic, I couldn't find my phone and when I did, I could hardly make the call!
> 
> I have house guests at the moment and they hadn't realised the state he was in. They cant remember which cat is which, or when they last saw him. The journey to the vets took 3 hours!!!!!!!! Despite only being 12 miles away, the main road to the vets was closed due to road works. I had to turn around and drive back the opposite way to get on the motorway and go the long way round. Guess what? The exit I needed to take off the motorway was also closed, and my sat nav was just going bonkers, taking me round and round in circles, back onto the same stretch of motorway that was closed. I was literally in tears, frantic, and listening to the cries of my poor cat was almost too much to bear. He had been so long in his carrier, that he was sat in about half an inch of urine.
> 
> ...


 So sorry to hear this Ang2, how dreadful for you. I hope to God that your Louis will be OK, poor little chap. And I hope this is nothing to do with the neighbours, how awful that would be. ((XX))


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MinkyMadam said:


> What a horrendous experience. I'm so sorry for you and sad for poor Louis. I can understand that some people don't like cats, but there is never any excuse for cruelty, even if it was stone throwing rather than the jaw injury. Sending healing vibes and big hugs x


 Stone throwing can cause injuries to the eyes etc...I told my neighbours if any of mine were a pain they should use a plant spray and squirt them. I wouldn't want them lobbing house bricks at them.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh my god what vile, revolting people they must be to carry out such a forceful attack on an innocent creature.
> Praying for a swift and complete recovery for your darling boy.
> I am struggling with what to suggest going forwards though...cat proofing for you, leafletting the local neighbourhood so that other cat owners know what has happened and definitely reporting to Police and RSPCA


You are right...it might be worth reporting it, even if they can't do anything you can ask them to keep a record of your complaint in case anything like it happens again...there may be other cats who venture into the garden. If Louis had run off in fear and pain, instead of coming home, he most likely would have died.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Alisonfoy said:


> Ang, thank you for the update. I pressed 'like' to acknowledge your words, rather than like them iykwim.
> 
> I think an awful lot of us are thinking/praying for you and little Louis right now. The situation beggars belief. Agree that it's probably best not to tackle or question the neighbours directly right now as there are better uses for your energies atm, but it might be worth taking writing down everything that has happened/is happening, together with photos of Louis's injuries just in case they're needed.
> 
> ...


'Street Life' and local papers, the cat people on my local streetlife are always out looking for strays and supporting each other. Can you get photos now?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope Louis will be feeling a bit better today. I would just like to second what Little Zooey said earlier. Its easy to put 2 and 2 together and make 5. I know the vet said it wasn't a road accident but isn't it a possibility Louis could have been on the edge of the road and might even have been hit by a cyclist travelling at speed or just the edge of a car. I realise you have suspicions about the neighbours but I am worried that mistaken accusations which can't be proved would make things very ugly between you and you have to live next to them every day.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Charity said:


> Hope Louis will be feeling a bit better today. I would just like to second what Little Zooey said earlier. Its easy to put 2 and 2 together and make 5. I know the vet said it wasn't a road accident but isn't it a possibility Louis could have been on the edge of the road and might even have been hit by a cyclist travelling at speed or just the edge of a car. I realise you have suspicions about the neighbours but I am worried that mistaken accusations which can't be proved would make things very ugly between you and you have to live next to them every day.


Very true, of course. My vet did say though that you can tell a RTA because the claws are scuffed in a certain way. I had a little female (supposed) housecat who was NEVER ever seen to go out, not by me, not by anyone. She appeared one morning with a fractured pelvis...how? Well, three vets said that by looking at her claws they knew she had been involved in an RTA. Glad Louis is on the mend, whatever the cause was.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hope Louis is doing OK today xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Little Zooey said:


> I've been sitting on my hands all day. Ang2 - my thoughts are with you and Louis and I'm glad he came through the surgery well and is now home. May I suggest that at this moment, nobody knows anything. It could have been a car, or a freak accident outside, or even one of your house guests unwittingly slamming a door. This is one of the reasons I left FB recently - things being taken out of context and being repeated as if they are the truth. All we know is that one cruel individual threw a stone recently. Yes... that would upset me dreadfully too and would be enough for me to build a safe enclosure. Putting up posters could be taken for libel, taking videos of a neighbour's garden may contravene the Human Rights Act. I won't even go into the suggestion of an "eye for an eye", only to point out how far this has come. Unless you have proof, you know nothing. Don't trust the new neighbours by all means and do the sensible thing and protect your cats, but please... don't let someone else load up the gun and hand it back to you...


Excellent comment. It had briefly gone through my mind that it may _not _have been these horrible people (though everything suggests that it was) and that the best people to deal with the matter are the police.

However I think suggestions of putting up pictures of Louis' injuries, and of contacting the local paper are good ones. Someone my have seen something, somewhere.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that Louis is home and on the way to recovery.
Topping up the healing vibes to help him on his way x


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm sorry about what happened to Louis but glad he is at home. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ang2 - do you have an update on Louis this morning? Hope he's had a comfortable night and not too distressed from the wiring on his mouth and jaw. Hope you got a better nights sleep too. xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased he is home, give him a gentle cuddle from me and I wish him a speedy recovery how is Louis today

Viv xx


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I thought Louis would be very pleased to see you! So glad he's home:Happy :Happy:Happy & hope you both had a restful night curled up together?
I'd start on cat proofing your garden asap & tell neighbours if they ask the police advised you to do it after you reported attack on Louis
(I daresay they would if prompted)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping Louis had a settled night and has had something to eat this morning. Thinking of you both today.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, hope the operation goes well, and wishing your little one a speedy recovery. x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Late to the thread. All paws crossed for your beloved Louis. We had a cat when I was a girl who had a horrific injury like that and had to have her jaw wired for many weeks. She'd been sleeping in a car engine, and it got started up, is what happened to her.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Hope you and Louis are feeling a bit better today......so glad he's home  xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I think it might be best if we leave those particular posts alone. @lymorelynn removed them for a reason, best to focus on Louis getting well and supporting @Ang2 rather than commenting on posts that most people already recognise as not being representative of most pet owners.

Looking forward to a positive update from Ang2 on how Louis is


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

That is evil, breaks my heart. I've never felt such anger towards an animal, I just can't imagine purposely hurting one.
I hope your cat is ok, and as for your neighbours :Rage


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

How's our brave little soldier doing [email protected] and how are you?

I hope Louis had a comfortable night and I hope you managed to get some sleep too. 

Topping up those vibes for Louis and hope he's now on the road to recovery xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor baby Louis! I hope he's soon healed and well. What goes around comes around whoever hurt Louis will in some form get their just deserts. Get well soon Louis! Hugs to you Ang! xxx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Great news Louis is home.Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Great news Louis hope you recovery well poor baby.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope Louis Mum will come back to us soon with an update.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello Ang (and good afternoon Louis  )

I hope the lack of update today is simply 'cos you're recharging your batteries after an exhausting couple of days. Really happy to hear last night's news... Louis clearly knows who he trusts and had made his mind up he was coming home with you!! 

I hope you've been able to take stock a little and relax. Louis might not be out of the woods just yet, but he is through the surgery which is a huge hurdle to have overcome.

xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Only just read this. I'm very pleased that the operation went well and that he is now home.

Sending healing wishes.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi All, and sorry for late update. I had to go to work this morning - didn't want to, but it pays the bills and vet fees  Louis snuggled on the pillow with me last night and purred like a tractor until he fell asleep with his head rested on my face. He was left in the care of my house guests for most of the day, and I couldn't wait to get home! He is now ensconced down the front of my dressing gown, and Im carrying him around the house with me as I do my chores 

He has eaten and used the litter tray. His mouth does look a mess, only to be expected! Its kind of wonky, and Im wondering if it will always be like that now? 

Ive been totally overwhelmed by the support here, and its taken me half an hour to read all the posts. I will post photos when I feel up to it - hopefully soon. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds as if he is doing very well, bless him :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Hi All, and sorry for late update. I had to go to work this morning - didn't want to, but it pays the bills and vet fees  Louis snuggled on the pillow with me last night and purred like a tractor until he fell asleep with his head rested on my face. He was left in the care of my house guests for most of the day, and I couldn't wait to get home! He is now ensconced down the front of my dressing gown, and Im carrying him around the house with me as I do my chores
> 
> He has eaten and used the litter tray. His mouth does look a mess, only to be expected! Its kind of wonky, and Im wondering if it will always be like that now?
> 
> Ive been totally overwhelmed by the support here, and its taken me half an hour to read all the posts. I will post photos when I feel up to it - hopefully soon. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart


Awww Ang how sweet that Louis is snuggled up to you. I wouldn't worry about his jaw looking wonky it is probably very swollen from the op. Please take care of yourself as well as Louis won't you. Hugs xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad you both had a restful night and Louis isn't nervous after his injury. It's good news too that he is eating. Bless his little heart. Hugs to you both. 

Viv xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Ang so pleased he is home and hope he makes a speedy recovery god bless him. You did make me cry when you said about him hanging on to you for dear life at the vets. Happy to hear he is eating that's always a good sign hun. Big cuddles to both of you and take care XX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor chap, so pleased he is at home for lots of cuddles. Topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sounds very positive so far, that must have been wonderful having him snuggled up with you all night. He sounds like a very brave boy indeed. I'd love to be able to carry my 2 around in while I did chores :Cat


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Maldives said:


> Hi Ang so pleased he is home and hope he makes a speedy recovery god bless him. *You did make me cry when you said about him hanging on to you for dear life at the vets*. Happy to hear he is eating that's always a good sign hun. Big cuddles to both of you and take care XX


Yes, it was just heart-breaking! No way, was I coming home without him! He is such a mummy's boy


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Matrod said:


> Sounds very positive so far, that must have been wonderful having him snuggled up with you all night. He sounds like a very brave boy indeed. I'd love to be able to carry my 2 around in while I did chores :Cat


Its an Aby trait. Very clingy. Louis is usually on my shoulders, hitching a ride around the house lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely to hear he's doing so well xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Erenya - The post on which I commented has not been deleted by Lynn. Just too point out I am not someone who stirs up trouble, either on the forum or in real life. On the contrary I am known for pouring oil on troubled waters.

But as it seems my post has been offensive, then best I shut up and say nothing further on this thread, other than of course expressing a wish for Louie's speedy recovery.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww bless Louis :Happy he's pleased to be home and with his mum :Happy 

I'm so pleased to hear he's doing so well  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

chillminx said:


> @Erenya - The post on which I commented has not been deleted by Lynn. Just too point out I am not someone who stirs up trouble, either on the forum or in real life. On the contrary I am known for pouring oil on troubled waters.
> 
> But as it seems my post has been offensive, then best I shut up and say nothing further on this thread, other than of course expressing a wish for Louie's speedy recovery.


One I missed so my fault - though actually there was nothing wrong with your post other than it was quoting something from one which I didn't want on here.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Stone throwing can cause injuries to the eyes etc...I told my neighbours if any of mine were a pain they should use a plant spray and squirt them. I wouldn't want them lobbing house bricks at them.


I'm aware stone throwing can cause injury and I wasn't condoning stone throwing or cruelty in any shape or form, just to be clear.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

chillminx said:


> @Erenya - The post on which I commented has not been deleted by Lynn. Just too point out I am not someone who stirs up trouble, either on the forum or in real life. On the contrary I am known for pouring oil on troubled waters.
> 
> But as it seems my post has been offensive, then best I shut up and say nothing further on this thread, other than of course expressing a wish for Louie's speedy recovery.


Have I missed something hun? TBH Im so tired, Im not sure what you are supposed to have said that was wrong? I value your contribution as much as anyone else's.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ang2 and @lymorelynn - thanks for your positive comments guys


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so pleased to read this  I am crying tears of joy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So Pleased Louis is doing well. Thank you for your update.
Sending some more Healing vibes for him xx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Have I missed something hun? TBH Im so tired, Im not sure what you are supposed to have said that was wrong? I value your contribution as much as anyone else's.


I think this relates to one person's comments about inappropriate revenge strategies (apologies if this is too close to original LmorL - feel free to delete. Those posts and other relating to them, even where they were on the lines of "Oh, no - never". Have been removed. Most of the responses were not, in themselves, offensive.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying LB


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad to hear he's doing well, eaten and used his tray. And that he has been purring too. All great signs that he hasn't been too traumatised by what's happened thank goodness. LOts of healing thoughts winging their way to him xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

More healing vibes on the way for Louis. I'm sure that he will get great comfort from being snuggled up to you Ang2.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugs to you and Louis hun, hoping for a full recovery and thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

chillminx said:


> @Ang2 and @lymorelynn - thanks for your positive comments guys


I think everyone who posts on here regularly must know what a supportive and calming influence you are CM so don't get dragged down by that unpleasant twist in this thread.
The updates are wonderful to read, he sounds like a very, very special boy.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So pleased and relieved to hear that Louis is now eating and using his tray.
Such good news that he is on the way to recovery.


----------



## policefox lyn (May 25, 2015)

Jiskefet said:


> I read your story during lunch break at work and tried to reply, but it would not post due to the slow wifi.
> Maybe that was for the best, for my reaction was not fit for printing.
> I literally cried with grief, rage and frustration.
> 
> I agree you should inform the police. Ask the vet to write down a statement as to the cause of the injuries, and do report your seeing the neighbours throwing stones at the cat. Try to find other people who have heard them make threatening remarks or seen them threaten or try to hurt him, and by all means, fit a CCTV. Do check if you are allowed to record things happening on other people's property, though, or *you* may be the one in trouble if you catch them hurting a cat within the confines of their own garden. When reporting to the police, do stress the threatening or intimidating attitude of your neighbours and state your fear about their apparent joy in harming innocent creatures, as you know that child abusers, murderers and serial killers often starting out as animal abusers.


I was going to mention this.
Unfortunately you don't have any evidence that the neighbours are responsible so any prosecution is unlikely. However I would still report to police and RSPCA.
It ia illegal to fit a camera which records your neighbour's property so don't do this as any evidence obtained will be unlawful and therefore worthless.

Lots of vibes for Louis xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so glad Louis is settled at home. If only he could talk. 

I agree with earlier posts that without hard evidence there is little you can do. I would however, be inclined to have a very quite word with any neighbours with cats that saying that your vet thinks your cat may have been attacked, as their cats are obviously now. vulnerable to what ever happened. As to mentioning your suspicions of who actually did it, I'd steer clear of that as it could make a bad situation worse.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MinkyMadam said:


> I'm aware stone throwing can cause injury and I wasn't condoning stone throwing or cruelty in any shape or form, just to be clear.


I do realise that, maybe I didn't word the post clearly.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Calvine. 

Thinking of you this morning Ang2. Hoping you and Louis are managing to get some sleep! Wishing you all the best for his recovery. Hugs and healing vibes coming your way. X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Louis this morning Ang. And how are you? I hope you both had a good nights sleep. Sending more healing vibes for Louis 

Viv xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Good morning Ang and Louis. How are you both doing today? Hope you both managed to get a good sleep last night. You were in my thoughts last night and I truly hope poor little Louis keeps getting better and as fast as possible. Well the weekend is almost upon us and hopefully if you are like me 2 days off and then Ang you can spend some precious time with him and not worry about ruddy work! I know that feeling leaving your unwell baby and having to go to work you simply cannot concentrate and your thoughts are just about what's going on at home. Well hun update when you can and big cuddles to both of you.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Hoping that you both had a peaceful night and that Louis continues to make progress.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

We both had a good night, thank you all. I cant believe that Louis is trying to eat from the bowl of dried food that I leave down for the others. Ive had to put i away! He's just had a sachet of HiLife fish  He seems his usual hungry self! I actually cant believe he is able to eat considering how swollen his mouth and face is, but glad he is. 

So, I saw the neighbours in their garden and asked 'if they had seen or heard anything'? She seemed concerned, but he walked away disinterested In the conversation. My other neighbour said he heard most blood curdling screams on that day, between my garden and the other neighbour's garden. He went to investigate and was worried it was one of his own cats, but couldn't see anything.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased that he is looking for food. It's no comparison but when Little H had to have 2 teeth out recently he wanted to eat only dry food. He seemed to find it easier than wet. Have no idea why but for a few days I just let him.

I hate the thought that it's your neighbour who has done this but it does sound very likely. Have you reported it to the police anyway?

I would be inclined to get the local newspaper to cover it as well. For nothing else other than to warn people in the area. He may have done this before too and if there is a pattern the police may get involved.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ang2, how is your gorgeous boy today? I hope he had another good night and is beginning to show signs of putting the trauma of this incident behind him.

_ETA: For some reason I missed the above update!!!!!  Sorry love. Glad to see Louis is showing a good healthy interest in food despite the current handicap on this. _

I suspect you will learn more when he is allowed to venture out again. If he shows a reluctance to go out, or steers well away from your neighbours side of the garden, you may well get some answers. You should have a few weeks though before he's in that position so try not to worry about it for now.

Moggy Towers sending more healing vibes today to keep the little man topped up. xxx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have only just seen this thread about your poor cat , and not had time to read all of it, but i am sure from what you have said about your new neighbours that it must be them, at lest the husband, probably walked away in case he gave any clues away,if this has only happeed since they came next door,and no incidents before this it seems very likely, i hope you have reported it,as it will be on record if any other incidents happen, 
Your poor cat,i can only imagine your shock and horror at seeing him with his face smashed in, 
This was a brutal attack, probably intended to kill, 
I hope Louis is feeling better ,and hopefully put him off going next door


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would order high catproof fencing straight away, and have it put up before you let any of your cats out into the garden again. If the new neighbour complains, you just tell him it is done to prevent your cats from ever going anywhere near the murderous b****** that tried to kill your cat (and yes, the vet has confirmed he was deliberately almost BEATEN TO DEATH) and you are going to take this matter to the police and the media to find the b******, get him prosecuted and present him with the vet bills. NO suggestion whatsoever it might have been them, just the plain statement your cat has been viciously attacked and you mean to find the perpetrator and bring him to justice.

Oh, and when you report this to the police, let them take a statement from the neighbour about what he heard and which direction it came from.


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Bless him, so glad to hear that he's on the mend. Lots of hugs for the both of you x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I know very well I could rant and rant and rant but i won't . Please inform the police . Ring the local paper to see if they are interested ( other owners living near need to be informed) and how about putting a few pictures of your garden up so we can see your cat proofing problem. We have just diy cat proofed ours and it cost a fraction of getting a company to do it. I'm so happy he is making the best of his situation . Xxx


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

How could anyone do such an inhumane, vicious, vulgar thing!!!! It's absolutely disgusting. Your poor little man, we humans should be the voice for all animals on this planet, they can't speak or stand up for themselves, that's why they're happy to put their trust into us to look after them and then you have evil, nasty people doing things like that. He must have been so confused as to why anyone would do that to him, I'm so confused as to why anyone would do that to him!!!! This has made me so upset, really feel for you both. I pray he gets better as soon as he can. Love to you both. The person who did this will get their comeuppance.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So pleased to learn that Louis had a good night and has a good appetite too. Great news!

Speaking to your other neighbour must have made you feel sad all over again; that anyone could make your poor little cat feel so much pain. I can't get my head around the thought that anyone could be so cruel, but sadly I know it's possible.
There are some total barstewards in this world, aren't there? 

Take good care of Louis and of yourself xx


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

I'd agree with Jiskefet, that you could try and get the neighbour who has heard something that day to make a statement as a witness.

If it doesn't serve this case, it might other cases if something similar happens again in the neighbourhood in the future.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

And a statement from the vet, possibly?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

sounds like Louis is doing really well, and I'm so pleased to hear that he's looking for food and has a good appetite 

Topping up those vibes and hoping he continues to improve day by day xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Louis sounds like a real trooper, another little PF star!


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

So pleased to read that Louis is doing well and eating!! Woop woop. Go little Louis you poor boy. Hope your doing ok too @Ang2. Sending hugs to you both xxx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> the husband, probably walked away in case he gave any clues away,


I don't entirely disagree, but there _is_ a chance he might have walked away for another reason. Some people are just unsympathetic arseholes, better to walk away than to e.g. say something nasty about cats to wind Ang up.

I'm really glad that Louis seems to be recovering well and is still interested in his food.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ang2 - I'm very pleased to hear Louis is making good progress and has an appetite. This is such encouraging news, bless him!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

@Ang2 I am so pleased Louis is eating and making good progress  xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all. I had the police here today who were very nice  They talked to my good neighbour about what he heard AND paid a visit to the not so nice neighbours. They said they had asked them if they had seen or heard anything, and that they take such acts of cruelty seriously! The neighbours said they didn't know anything, but the police said that if they did have anything to do with it, they would hopefully think twice about any further acts!

Ive been home most of the day and Louis has not left my arms  He is eating well, but dribbling a lot from his mouth which is still massively swollen. Have an appointment for a check up on Monday. Ive got the whole weekend to spend with Louis, my brave little boy. He's on my knee as I type


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Awwww I'm so glad he is doing so well! And that you decided to go to the police! Hopefully them creatures will think twice next time. So happy you can also spend all weekend with him. Really really glad your Louis is on the mend x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Good on you for getting the police involved and good on the police for giving your not so nice neighbours a subtle warning!

Such a relief that Louis is on the mend and in the best place, his mum's arms for the whole weekend  xxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Ang2 and good morning! So glad to hear Louis is doing well, little hero, and really pleased to hear that the Police have taken it seriously. I rather think the Police here would not show much interest, even after a burglary they are rather casual and uninterested.
Big cuddle for Louis. XX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Pleased to hear Louis is doing OK. Great that the police did a little visit to the neighbours. If nothing else it will deter anybody doing this again xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww bless our brave little soldier, I'm so pleased Louis is doing so well  enjoy your weekend snuggling together  xx

I'm pleased you contacted the police, glad they've taken this matter seriously and they've paid a visit to your neighbours, let's hope their little warning has given them a scare!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Hi Ang2 and good morning! So glad to hear Louis is doing well, little hero, and really pleased to hear that the Police have taken it seriously. I rather think the Police here would not show much interest, even after a burglary they are rather casual and uninterested.
> Big cuddle for Louis. XX.


I guess Im lucky with the police here. You may remember the thread where one of my neighbours further up the road was allowing his pack of JR's to chase the cats up and down the street? After two visits from the police he was told that if there was another complaint, he would be arrested and the dogs confiscated! Since then, Ive never seen the dogs!

My poor Louis, he just doesn't leave my side. He's anxious if I leave the room without him, so I take him everywhere. I dread having to go out anywhere. I can see him at the back of the glass door, watching the car drive off


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

So glad he is doing well, considering...
And kudos to the police for taking it seriously and warning the neighbours.

Still, I would not let any of the cats roam again with people like that next door. They will probably not beat them up any more, but what if they revert to poison, or to leaving sharp objects lying around where the cats tend to jump down the fence? I may sound paranoid, but I would not be surprised if the neighbour is furious with you for involving the police, furious with the cat for surviving and making it home, and brooding on a way to 'get even' without being caught.

I mean, a person must be thoroughly evil and devoid of empathy to be able to beat a cat up like that, and there is no place for guilt or regret in the mind of such people, fear will translate as anger, guilt as hate, defeat as an urge to retaliate. I am not a psychologist, but you are most definitely dealing with a twisted, sick, perverted personality here.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> I guess Im lucky with the police here. You may remember the thread where one of my neighbours further up the road was allowing his pack of JR's to chase the cats up and down the street? After two visits from the police he was told that if there was another complaint, he would be arrested and the dogs confiscated! Since then, Ive never seen the dogs!
> 
> My poor Louis, he just doesn't leave my side. He's anxious if I leave the room without him, so I take him everywhere. I dread having to go out anywhere. I can see him at the back of the glass door, watching the car drive off


I've liked this for the update and the police being so helpful, but my heart broke a bit when I read how anxious Louis is now. I hope in time he realises that he can be ok without you around.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear the Police came round. We cat proofed our garden and it was the best thing we ever did. I hope Louis continues to improve poor little soul.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased Louis is doing so well it's lovely to hear. 
What about trying him with some zylkene to help with his anxiety and or getting some feliways around to help increase his confidence?

So glad you have spoken to the police and they have acted as well speaking to both neighbours.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> So glad he is doing well, considering...
> And kudos to the police for taking it seriously and warning the neighbours.
> 
> Still, I would not let any of the cats roam again with people like that next door. They will probably not beat them up any more, but what if they revert to poison, or to leaving sharp objects lying around where the cats tend to jump down the fence? I may sound paranoid, but I would not be surprised if the neighbour is furious with you for involving the police, furious with the cat for surviving and making it home, and brooding on a way to 'get even' without being caught.
> ...


Sadly, I agree with all of this. I haven't had cats for some time, but I would be so worried about their welfare after this, I would be busy catproofing (and nasty neighbourproofing) the garden ASAP.

But that's probably just me being paranoid 

Glad to hear that Louis is still on the mend, but very sorry to hear of his anxiety.
Hope you feel much better soon Louis xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Bless Louis! I do hope he overcomes this soon it must be so hard on you both! As long as he is eating and drinking he must be feeling quite well in himself and the dribbling I would not be concerned about the Vet will see how things are goind with his jaw on Monday. My heart breaks thinking of scum that can hurt a cat like this and pleased the Police gave the (Suspected) neighbours a look in! their card is marked! Healing strokes to Louis and hugs for you. XXX


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so glad he is on the mend, sorry to hear he is anxious when you are not with him, hopefully that will slowly get better. I also agree with the members who have said they wouldn't let the cats out alone until you have cat proofed your garden to keep them safe, I wouldn't trust these people, and I would hate to see anything like this happen again,_


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello Ang,

Glad to hear Louis is gradually getting stronger - it's understandable he's so anxious, but it speaks volumes about your bond that he won't let you out of his sight.

My cats have always been indoor/outdoor animals (though thankfully, Bluebell doesn't have ready access to the street) and generally speaking, I'd be reluctant to curtail their freedom. 

That said however, you are in a situation where the vet has said Louis has been deliberately harmed. In these circumstances, I would be very worried about their future safety. As Jiskefet points out, people capable of such violence will not change their spots, but may look at other ways to cause harm/wreak havoc, especially now the police have been involved. Poison is something I'd be particularly worried about. 

Do you have an indoor tray Louis can use, so he doesn't have to go out? And a garden that somehow could be made more secure? It sounds as if this might give peace of mind to you both.

Big cyber-hugs to Louis,

xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm just hoping the fact you involved the police will make them think twice about doing anything again. Its such a shame its affected Louis's confidence but understandable, we would feel the same if we'd been hurt and, hopefully, in time he'll feel better. Hope all goes well Monday. Big hugs for Louis.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Alisonfoy said:


> Hello Ang,
> 
> Glad to hear Louis is gradually getting stronger - it's understandable he's so anxious, but it speaks volumes about your bond that he won't let you out of his sight.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have an indoor litter tray for Louis. Ive taken him out into the garden twice now, but only supervised, and as soon as he's had a tiddle, he comes running back into my arms. He really has no interest in wandering out of the garden. However, they are all being supervised whilst outside now until I figure how Im going to proof the garden.

The neighbours in question have a new puppy! How can people love dogs but hate cats? Ive never understood that!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Yes, I have an indoor litter tray for Louis. Ive taken him out into the garden twice now, but only supervised, and as soon as he's had a tiddle, he comes running back into my arms. He really has no interest in wandering out of the garden. However, they are all being supervised whilst outside now until I figure how Im going to proof the garden.
> 
> The neighbours in question have a new puppy! How can people love dogs but hate cats? Ive never understood that!


 I'm glad Louis seems to be on the mend, but such a shame that his confidence has taken such a horrible knock.

As for people loving dogs and hating cats - it's quite common even with the nicest of folks* - for instance, that well-known philanthropist, raconteur and wit*, Adolf Hitler loved dogs and hated cats . . . . .

* (This is sarcasm, just in case I spark an outrage )

Also - am I the only one who preferred the old emoticons?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Also - am I the only one who preferred the old emoticons?


No, I prefered them too..that and the thank you button are much missed.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm so glad your poor boy is recovering. It's so sad to hear that he's so nervy though - hopefully he will never go wherever it was that the event happened again!

I wonder if they've got a puppy to keep cats out of their garden?

Oh - and I much preferred the old emoticons too - these are a bit creepy


----------



## nugga (Aug 9, 2012)

So sorry I cannot believe what I am reading or someone would inflict such injuries to such a defenceless animal! I'm sure you no the best way forward, sending healing thoughts Louis way, hope he's well soon x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lisa0307 said:


> No, I prefered them too..that and the thank you button are much missed.


Yes - I like the thank you button - it meant that you could acknowledge a heart-breaking post (like tis thread) without having to say "like" which is totally inappropriate. I liked the "rep" button, too.

(*sigh*) The times, they are a-chaaaaangin'


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I read your OP and I am shocked. Your poor boy! I can never understand how people can do this. Don't get me wrong, I hate it when my neighbour's cats come to my garden and pees there but injuring an animal is just crazy.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't been on here much lately, but I've just read this through from the beginning, and what an awful experience for you both. I am shocked and in tears that someone could purposefully harm a gentle and obviously friendly creature that way. Then when I got to the point where you were reunited, I cried some more--he clearly loves you as much as you do him, and I'm so happy that he is doing so well and that the vet allowed him to return home. If there's any beauty to find in this story, it's in your devotion to each other. I do hope you get the cat proofing sorted. It's just awful to have neighbors you distrust and even fear--it kind of takes the hominess out of home--so if you can find a way to bring back the safety, that will help you all heal emotionally. Meanwhile, enjoy those cuddles with your sweet boy and I hope he continues to improve by the hour.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

lostbear said:


> I'm glad Louis seems to be on the mend, but such a shame that his confidence has taken such a horrible knock.
> 
> As for people loving dogs and hating cats - it's quite common even with the nicest of folks* - for instance, that well-known philanthropist, raconteur and wit*, Adolf Hitler loved dogs and hated cats . . . . .
> 
> ...


No I would love to see the old emotions back. I think they were so much better. I never both with the news much!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Beyond words...hope karma will get back to whoever did this to your cat.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

There are some strange people who like dogs and hate cats but if the neighbour who has acquired the puppy is to blame for Louis' injuries, I would not trust him with any animal frankly. Or even with a young child.

People like that are bullies who enjoy persecuting any creature they see as vulnerable.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The fact that they have a puppy does not automatically indicate that they "love dogs". The puppy may or may not be treated well. The puppy may be raised and trained to chase and kill cats. The puppy may be left to bark constantly to annoy the neighbors as "pay back". Stay on your toes. And if you see any signs of abuse to that pup, call the cops.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Morning Ang,

Glad you are able to supervise Louis's garden visits. We had problems with our last cat, Mrs T, being bullied, and it became part of our daily routine to escort her outside morning and evening for "business trips". 

How strange that your cat-hating neighbour has acquired a puppy... I am more of a cat than dog person, but like you, I can't understand how people can loathe one but not the other!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning @Ang2 I have just caught up on your updates. I really feel for Louis he must be feeling very vulnerable at the moment, I can only hope time erases all that happened to him so he can be himself again. He must be terrified of being left alone poor fella. Sending more healing and positive vibes for you both.

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Just caught up . I'm hope you get good feedback from the vet tomorrow . I would expect a lot of drooling to be normal given the circumstances. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Ang would love to know how Louis is today! Hoping all goes well at the vets tomorrow! Be brave and strong it can't be easy for you or sweet Louis but lots of healing vibes being sent! xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

My neighbours disliked cats and would sometimes shout if ours crossed into their garden, but since getting their dog they have mellowed considerably. I think owning a dog has taught them that pets are little people and you have to be kind and try to understand them, also you cannot control their every move! So there's hope they might learn from this


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Ang, topping up the healing vibes for Louis, and thinking of you and sending ((((hugs))))


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! I haven't been able to get on the forum since last evening. Anyone else had problems?

Anyway, Louis was snuggled up in bed with me last night. In fact he was laid across my face as if he couldn't get close enough! I almost suffocated but didn't move him because he was content. He usually does this and chews my hair, but his mouth is so sore, I guess he wasn't in the mood for hair chewing  I sat in the garden with him this morning, and he found a quiet spot by the door, in the sun. We came in when it started raining. He has food stuck all round his mouth because its awkward for him to eat properly and Ive noticed he is scooping his food up from the side and it ends up all over his face. I haven't tried to clean his face because I don't want to hurt or distress him.

My other neighbour said one of his cats went missing a week ago, so that has saddened me.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no, sorry to hear about the missing cat. sounds like everyone in that neighborhood should be cat proofing now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad Louis is still eating well and is feeling more relaxed. Is he still on painkillers? 

You could try a warm wet piece of cotton will as it's nice and soft to gently wipe his face bless him.
Or even a make up brush as it's really soft.

Very sad to hear about your neighbours cat going missing. It might be an idea to inform the police with everything that has been going on.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad Louis is making a good recovery, bless him, he didn't ask for any of this and neither did you.
Please let us know if your neighbours cat turns up...hate to think some scum bag has done the same to it as they did to poor Louis and it's been so injured that it's gone somewhere to die.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about the missing cat, I really hope they are found soon  Please can you keep us updated if he is found?

I am glad Louis is on the mend! Hope all is OK today, and will be checking for updates  xx


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

So glad lovely Louis is getting better & hope news at vet is good today.
Praps a gentle dab with a warm flannel would keep his chops clean?
Hope the neighbours cat returns safely...


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, Louis had his check-up today and there are signs of an infection, so he's had an antibiotic injection and Ive been given some antibiotic tablets to give him at home - but god knows how I will get them down him as I cant see how I can try and force his mouth open!

There has been more heartbreak today and Im starting a new thread.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear Louis has an infection Ang. Has he had the covenia injection? It is good. Little H had a gum infection which alerted us to his teeth having to come out and it cleared up quite quickly. 

Have you got some pill pockets you could try? I've got some I could send if you want them?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh Bless you HB. Yes it was covenia. I am going to try crushing and mixing with his favourite carnation milk


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> Oh Bless you HB. Yes it was covenia. I am going to try crushing and mixing with his favourite carnation milk


See how you get on but I'm more than happy to send a packet tomorrow if you want them.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Will pm you HB x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Well, Louis had his check-up today and there are signs of an infection, so he's had an antibiotic injection and Ive been given some antibiotic tablets to give him at home - but god knows how I will get them down him as I cant see how I can try and force his mouth open!
> 
> There has been more heartbreak today and Im starting a new thread.


If HB sends you the pill pockets Louis might be ok taking the meds as I don't think the ABs are too bitter. Apart from the infection is the vet pleased with his jaw op? Please give him healing strokes from me and a gentle cuddle. xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soozi said:


> If HB sends you the pill pockets Louis might be ok taking the meds as I don't think the ABs are too bitter. Apart from the infection is the vet pleased with his jaw op? Please give him healing strokes from me and a gentle cuddle. xxx


Hi Soozi, yes the vet is pleased with his progress and how well he is doing, considering! She had to examine him and give him the jab whilst he was on my shoulder


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Glad Louis' check up went well. You describe him so well, I could really picture his sideways scoop and sleeping across your face. He sounds like the perfect angel! x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Oh Bless you HB. Yes it was covenia. I am going to try crushing and mixing with his favourite carnation milk


Do you have any webbox sticks you could also try cutting a slit in a small piece and inserting the AB inside if the pill is only small he will chew and swallow without even realising he's eaten it. Good to do it when he's hungry and have food ready to offer immediately after in case he gets an after taste. I wish him better very soon. I hope the vet gave him pain relief jab too. Hugs xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear all went well at Louis's check up. 

I'm sorry to hear he's got an infection, keeping all crossed you can get him to take the AB's. 

Topping up those vibes for your brave little man xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

And breathe! Just caught up on all of this. Glad the plod have been and given your neighbour Scarborough warning. Sounds like the fella may have had something to do with it but I hope I'm wrong. Sad that Louis has lost a bit of confidence, hope it returns with time. Hope ABs start working soon and that he continues to make steps in the right direction. Animals are plucky and do come out the other end sometimes it can affect them more than we realise. Big hugs to you my love and gentle cuddles for Louis xx


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't normally venture into the cat section, but started reading this thread and got completely caught up. What a terrible experience for both of you, but I am so glad to hear that Louis is doing so well after his ordeal. Many hugs xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Pleased to hear Louis is doing well xx


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Hope the ABs sort out lovely Louis's infection & he continues to recover well 
Give him a kiss from me xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Ang I am sorry to hear that Louis has an infection, would it be possible for the vet to give him a slow release AB injection so you don't have to touch his sore mouth. I hope he feels better really soon bless him. More healing and positive vibes for you both.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just had another thought too Ang - does Louis like Dreamies or any sort of dry cat treats? You could give him one and then put a couple on your hand with an antibiotic too and see if he will simply hoover it up that way. Grace does this - I think she eats them without tasting lol!!

Hope he is improving today.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Just had another thought too Ang - does Louis like Dreamies or any sort of dry cat treats? You could give him one and then put a couple on your hand with an antibiotic too and see if he will simply hoover it up that way. Grace does this - I think she eats them without tasting lol!!
> 
> Hope he is improving today.


Thanks HB. He is so much perkier today! He actually left my lap last night and took himself to bed  That's the first time he has willingly left my side. I don't think that tactic will work with Louis


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad he's feeling better - it sounds like the antibiotics are kicking in


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Ang2 so pleased to hear that Luis is perkier today and praying he will continue to feel more and more comfortable and confident as the days go by, gentle strokes for your brave boy and hugs to you xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad that Louis has perked up, that's a really positive sign that he has left your side voluntarily. Onwards and upwards!  x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Pleased to hear Luis has perked up.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I've left a message on the other thread. Hugs xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that he is feeling a lot better xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pill pockets posted xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you HB, and thank you to everyone, from the bottom of my heart, for your continued support. I feel extremely humbled to be part of this community  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Pill pockets posted xxx


Received them today. A big thank you HB xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So glad to read that Louis is felling brighter and more confident. Small steps for him.  He will get there in the end, I am sure. Have you decided whether to cat proof your garden or not.

Viv xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

vivien said:


> So glad to read that Louis is felling brighter and more confident. Small steps for him.  He will get there in the end, I am sure. Have you decided whether to cat proof your garden or not.
> 
> Viv xx


Im still working out which way to do it. Security camera went up this morning


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Pill pockets posted xxx


Wow! First AB went down a treat! I put two down which he gobbled up, and then one containing the pill


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Wow! First AB went down a treat! I put two down which he gobbled up, and then one containing the pill


Well done Louis! Good boy! That's a relief Ang so important he gets those ABs down! Yay! well done too @huckybuck little life saver! xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

It is difficult Ang we have a small garden but we still had a couple of escapes via Tiga aka Houdini. But we learnt to just add wire where he was persistent. You might get some ideas from the sticky at the top of the page. At least you will be able to see what is going on now you have the camera up. How is Louis doing this afternoon? Is he still gaining his confidence? 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad they worked Ang xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

He is doing amazing, considering. He's spending more time off my knee as every day goes by


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ang2 said:


> He is doing amazing, considering. He spending more time off my knee as every day goes by


That's fantastic news  glad he's getting on well xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So pleased he is getting his mojo back :Smuggrin good boy Louis for taking your meds and thanks to Aunty HB @huckybuck for pill pockets xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news Ang  I'm so pleased Louis is doing so well and taking his AB's too 

Keep it up Louis  xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sorry I missed this Ang. I'm so very pleased that Louis is getting better and more confident. Lots of love and cuddles xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ang, how is Louis getting on?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

How's Louis doing...hope all's well.x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

He is doing so well. Thanks to HB, the AB's went down the hatch like magic! He is better and better with every day. He is still a little clingy, but that's to be expected and he has always been a mummy's boy  I spent a couple of hours in the guest room with Trixie and he was trying to tunnel under the door!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Delighted he's doing so well. Wishing him all the best for his recovery. Must be a relief for you to see him improving. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So please Louis is doing well with his recovery! You certainly have had a time of it Hun! Always here to help if we can! XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that Louis is continuing to make full recovery,and gaining his confidence again.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely news - topping up those vibes for Louis xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased he is doing well and has taken his antibiotics. Good boy. Glad he is improving day by day. Lots of love and cuddles to him xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad your boy is doing well. Sending him a big hug xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

So pleased to hear Louis is doing well! Sending lots and lots of positive vibes your way xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news that he's doing so well & that you're managing to get his antibiotics into him with ease, he sounds like he's making a remarkable recovery. Sending cuddles his way


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad Louis is continuing to make a full recovery, and getting more and more confident.  Sending more get well vibes 

Viv xx


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Only just read this thread, glad that Louis is doing well x


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

So glad Louis is recovering well & taking his ABs  x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear that Louis is recovering well and getting his confidence back. 

Topping up those vibes xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Really pleased that Louis is doing so well.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Delighted to read that Louis is continuing to go from strength to strength. Such a good boy. xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Its great news that Louis is continuing to do well. It must be so heartening for you to see his progress , Ang2.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you all. Vet hasn't decided whether or not the wire will stay in place or be removed. Im dreading another op!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Thank you all. Vet hasn't decided whether or not the wire will stay in place or be removed. Im dreading another op!


Awwww! When will you know what the vets decision is Hun? I hope it's not another op too. Keep positive. xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Awwww! When will you know what the vets decision is Hun? I hope it's not another op too. Keep positive. xxx


Im going to speak to them on Weds when I take Trixie. I think he will need an X Ray for them to decide.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed for Louis and Trixie on Wednesday! We need some good news! Hugs. xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh I really hope he doesn't need another op too. He's been through so much already bless him. xxx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Good luck. Not the same but Choccy cat has a pin in his leg, vet said it will stay in for life.


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Ang

Just caught up on this again. So happy you went to the Police hun right thing to do for sure. Glad that Louis seems to be heading in the right direction god bless him poor little luv. Will try and find your other post to see what's happening there. Love and hugs to both you and Louis. XX


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

Let us know how the vets go today. Glad to hear he's gradually getting better though. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for Louis's vet visit and hope all goes well xx


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Been away for a few days, but happy to see little Louis is doing okay. I hope today's visit to the vet give you the answers you need - can understand your dread of another operation, but given the state you found him in, quite honestly, he's done great so far... may the upward trend continue!

Smiling at the thought of him trying to burrow under the door to get to you


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Louis doing great! Vet is still not sure whether the wire will stay or be removed. Will hopefully find out next week


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased all is going well. Is he eating ok with the wire in place? It's still early days I guess and lots of people and animals cope perfectly well with pins and wires so as long as he can maintain a normal life with a wire I suppose it won't matter if it has to stay. At least there would be no op….


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> So pleased all is going well. Is he eating ok with the wire in place? It's still early days I guess and lots of people and animals cope perfectly well with pins and wires so as long as he can maintain a normal life with a wire I suppose it won't matter if it has to stay. At least there would be no op….


He is eating fine! But I can feel the wire when he rubs his face against mine. Its weird.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh well done Louis xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news  I'm so pleased all went well  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> He is eating fine! But I can feel the wire when he rubs his face against mine. Its weird.


Bless him - does he seem bothered by it at all? I think it's weird enough when you can feel their microchips, so a wire must be really weird. Probably bothers you/us more than him (hopefully).


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Bless him - does he seem bothered by it at all? I think it's weird enough when you can feel their microchips, so a wire must be really weird. Probably bothers you/us more than him (hopefully).


At times, he pulls a funny face, so I think it does bother him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Awww in that case I hope it can come out…unless he somehow gets used to it.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hope Louis continues to do well hun. X


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just wondered if you heard anything from the Police re Louis.
Hope he's still ok. X


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> Just wondered if you heard anything from the Police re Louis.
> Hope he's still ok. X


No, nothing to report. He is doing great thanks


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hope Louis is recovering well. X


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

When I joined this forum this was one of the first posts I read. I was so upset for you and had a little tear in my eye worried for you and Louis. I'm so glad to hear his recovery as at first it seemed like it wasn't going to be a very happy ending. Glad to hear he is doing so well. I hope karma gets to those neighbours.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Louis is doing really well. Thank you all for taking the time to contribute to this thread. He was perched on my shoulder yesterday, whilst I was doing some tiling - back to his annoying cheeky self!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awww so glad he is back to his cheeky self , little love


----------

